# GPM rear SCV on JD 5115M?



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

What's the flow rate for the #1 rear SCV when set for continuous flow? I can't find it in any of the OM's. Thanks.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

No more than 18 gpm and i would think around 14 would be max if you are running a low pressure orbit motor.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I want to run a small square bale accumulator. Think it needs around 12gpm.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

http://tractortestlab.unl.edu/John%20Deere%205115M%20FT4.pdf

I believe what you're looking for is on the last page.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

JRehberg said:


> http://tractortestlab.unl.edu/John%20Deere%205115M%20FT4.pdf
> 
> I believe what you're looking for is on the last page.


Thanks. I'd guess that would be plenty! Wonder if you'd have full flow or as carcajou mentioned 14gpm? Either way, all good.


----------

